# Carter Brothers express car



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The Salina Lincoln and Western has acquired a Carter Brothers express car from the North Pacific Coast Railway and two Jackson and Sharp coaches from the D & R G. This should greatly enhance revenue service.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great garden railway photo, thanks for posting!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Did you build the express car? If so, where did you get the kit or did you scratch-build it? (Nice job by the way.)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Richard. It looks great in the consist.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Richard, great looking train!!!! 

Chris


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all of the comments. Steve, I scratch built the car based on plans in an article in the February 2005 Railroad Model Craftsman. I used Carter Brothers trucks from Doug Bronson's South Pacific Coast Caboose # 47 kit. They were perfect for this car. The car has a removable roof so I can use it for a battery car for an electric locomotive or lights for the passenger cars.


----------

